# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Construcción Presa de Alcollarín

## Pocoyo

Las imágenes que veis a continuación son de la construcción de la Presa de Alcollarín realizadas el 22-3-2010.

La futura Presa de Alcollarín se encuentra en el río Alcollarín perteneciente a la Cuenca del Guadiana. El futuro embalse va abarcar los términos municipales de Alcollarín, Abertura, Conquista de la Sierra y Zorita, todos ellos en la provincia de Cáceres. 
La finalidad del embalse va a ser la de regulación, laminación de avenidas, abastecimiento y usos recreativos.

La superficie de la cuenca es de 127 km2 y el futuro embalse tendrá un volumen de 51,64 hm3.

En cuanto a las Características de la Presa:
- Se trata de una presa de gravedad de planta recta de hormigón vibrado
- Va a tener una altura de 31 metros
- Longitud de coronación: 625 metros
- Cota de coronación: 332 m
- Talud aguas arriba: Vertical
- Talud aguas abajo: 0,8 (H):1,0 (V)
- Volumen de hormigón: 170000 m3

En cuanto a los Desagües de fondo:
- Nº de conductos: 2
- Tipo de cierre: 2 válvulas Bureau
- Capacidad de desagüe: 38 m3/s

En cuanto al Aliviadero:
- Ubicación: central
- Tipo: labio fijo
- Nº Vanos: 3
- Longitud libre total: 3x10=30 metros
- Cota del labio (cota NMN): 328 m.
- Capacidad de desagüe: 90 m3/s
- Restitución al río: Cuenco amortiguador.


Pues nada, espero que os gusten. Si queréis ver más fotos entrad en mi perfil y veréis que he creado un álbum con 16 fotos.
Si tenéis cualquier duda en cuanto a la ejecución de la obra que se está llevando a cabo me la podéis preguntar. Estuve de visita en plena obra y los técnicos que nos atendieron fueron muy atentos.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola pocoyo, bienvenido al foro.

Muy buen reportaje :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## Pocoyo

Gracias sergi1907. Me alegro que te haya gustado.

En los próximos días pondré otro sobre la construcción de la Presa del Búrdalo (Cuenca del Guadiana) que también estuve hace un mes y tengo bastantes fotos.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Y muchas gracias por tenernos informados y enseñarnos otra nueva presa que pronto tendremos a nuestra disposición. Un saludo. :Smile:

----------


## Xuquer

Bienvenido Pocoyo, buen reportaje de la futura presa.  :Smile:

----------


## Pocoyo

Gracias a todos por darme la bienvenida.

Aquí os dejo una "foto-recreación" hecha por ordenador de como va a quedar el futuro Embalse y la Presa de Alcollarín. Las casitas situadas abajo a la derecha son del municipio de Alcollarín. Como podréis observar "aguas abajo" del embalse va a quedar una zona muy agradable con una senda y un bosque para pasear. En la imagen también veréis un campo de fútbol pero el Alcalde del municipio me dijo que al final no lo van a hacer porque al tratarse de un pueblo tan pequeño no iba a tener mucho éxito. Estaban negociando con FCC (la empresa constructora que está haciendo la presa) otra cosa más aprovechable.

Saludos!!

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que según eso, quedará genial, pero que miedo vivir en el pueblo, con todos esos millones de litros al otro lado del muro. De todas formas, hay que fiarse mucho de los técnicos de la materia y de esas moles de hormigón... Un saludo. :EEK!:

----------


## Xuquer

Si se desarrolla así quedará una pasada, aún sin campo de futbol  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Pocoyo por la información, muy útil y muy interesante.

Tengo que darme una vueltecita por las nuevas presas de la cuenca del Guadiana, como son ésta, la de Villalba (110 Hm3 creo que eran) y otras que están en construcción o proyectadas.

La de Villalba se que esta construyéndose. El estado actual no lo sé... :Confused:  :Big Grin: 

Sé que la de Villalba de Los Barros va a ser preciosa, con un cuerpo de presa espectacular. Ya está ejecutada bastante, más de la mitad de la presa. 

La semana que viene a lo mejor me doy una vueltecita por Tierra de Barros y traigo carne fresca... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FOLECILLO

Muy buen reportaje. Gracias pocoyo. Aunque estoy de acuerdo con reege, eso de tener una millonada de litros de agua encima, no se, no se... :Confused: . Los ingenieros sabrán lo que hacen, pero a la madre naturaleza nadie la controla y en una tromba de agua, puff... salvese quien pueda  :EEK!:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Pocoyo.
Bienvenido al foro de embalses.net.
Muchas gracias por las explicaciones y las fotografías, que esperamos sean, a partir de ahora, testigo de la evolución de la obra, y nosotros que las veamos y disfrutemos.
Un saludo, y repito: estás en casa.
Antonio

----------


## HIDROGENO

> Gracias sergi1907. Me alegro que te haya gustado.
> 
> En los próximos días pondré otro sobre la construcción de la Presa del Búrdalo (Cuenca del Guadiana) que también estuve hace un mes y tengo bastantes fotos.
> 
> Saludos.


Enhorabuena Pocoyo, un muy buen reportaje fotográfico sobre el inicio de la cimentación de la presa de Alcollarín y de la recreación virtual de como quedaría la presa terminada. Dices que te has pasado por la obra de la presa del Búrdalo y que dispones de un reportaje fotográfico de la misma. ¿Podrías colgarlo en el foro?. 

Saludos.
HIDROGENO

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo de descubrir este hilo, un reportaje buenisimo y una recreacion aún mejor. :EEK!: 
Gracias Pocoyo; a mí me daria yu-yu vivir con semejante sombrero sobre mi cabeza :Embarrassment:

----------


## iccprsm

Buenas tardes Pocoyo, sabrías ha cuanto asciende el presupuesto deejecución de la presa? es para complimentar mi estudio multicriterio. Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.

----------


## Pocoyo

Hola!!

Pues el presupuesto asciende a 29.215.150 Euros

El plazo de ejecución son 27 Meses.

La empresa constructora, FCC.

La asistencia técnica corre a cargo de Prointec

----------


## fotografiaaerea

aqui van algunas fotos:

Presa Alcollarín por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Presa Alcollarín por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Presa Alcollarín por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias por las fotos fotografiaaerea  :Smile: 

En la última se ve lo cerca que queda el pueblo del muro, eso sí que será estar a pie de presa.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las imágenes fotografíaaerea, da gusto poder ver la construcción desde esa perspectiva.




> En la última se ve lo cerca que queda el pueblo del muro, *eso sí que será estar a pie de presa*.


Eso tiene que ser la leche, ver poder el desembalse de la presa en directo y desde la ventana de la habitación  :Smile: 

A ver si alguien de Alcollarín se anima a poner una webcam en el tejado para poder ver en directo los desembalses, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Hoy he pasado  por la zona de Alcollarín y me he acercado a ver las obras de la presa, que está muy cerca del pueblo, como habéis podido comprobar en este hilo que abrió Pocoyo (espero que no le moleste que lo actualice), y voy a subiros el reportaje que he realizado, para que podáis comprobar los progresos realizados:

Primero os subo las instantáneas tomadas desde río abajo, en la zona en que hay un pequeño badén:





















Continúo subiendo imágenes en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo mostrando fotos:

Me acerco a la presa por la margen izquierda:















Y las dos últimas desde la zona del embalse:





Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención, y un cordial saludo.

Nota.- Como paso con alguna frecuencia por la zona, y conociendo ya el acceso a las obras, procuraré teneros informados de los avances de las mismas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Los terrines por todas las imágenes.

Poco a poco va tomando cada vez más forma, esperemos que dentro de poco esté terminada y empiece a embalsar, a buen seguro, quedará preciosa  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Doctorflip

os dejo aqui un enlace donde podreis ver una recreación más cercana a la finalización de las obras

http://www.clubalcollarin.webcindario.com/Pantano.html
Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> os dejo aqui un enlace donde podreis ver una recreación más cercana a la finalización de las obras
> 
> http://www.clubalcollarin.webcindario.com/Pantano.html
> Saludos


Muchas gracias Doctorflip por el enlace. Había visto la recreación desde aguas abajo mirando hacia la presa, pero no desde aguas arriba mirando hacia el pueblo.

Tiene buena pinta, esperemos pronto verla terminada, llena de agua y cumpliendo su misión, es decir, llenita de agua, desembalsando y abasteciendo a todos sus usos  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Doctorflip...
Un bonito enlace donde se puede ver una bonita recreación de ésta presa que tiene buena pinta y como bien dice F. Lázaro esperemos pronto tener en fotos desembalsando por éste foro.

----------


## Comizo

> os dejo aqui un enlace donde podreis ver una recreación más cercana a la finalización de las obras
> 
> http://www.clubalcollarin.webcindario.com/Pantano.html
> Saludos


 Lo que me parece curioso, y a la vez rayando lo delictivo, es anunciar ya el "futuro coto de pesca" y a la vez exponer las especies pescables, en cuya lista, sólamente dos, son especies autóctonas:
http://www.clubalcollarin.webcindari...lcollarin.html

 Como digo, me parece que raya lo delictivo.

 Luego nos extrañamos de que aparezcan siluros en Alcántara, Iznajar y hasta en la bañera de nuestra casa. Una gran parte de pescadores ribereños quieren pescar desde la ventana de su habitación toda las especies posibles, sin importarles un pimiento lo dañinas que sean para el ecosistema.

 Me parece de juzgado de guardia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que me parece curioso, y a la vez rayando lo delictivo, es anunciar ya el "futuro coto de pesca" y a la vez exponer las especies pescables, en cuya lista, sólamente dos, son especies autóctonas:
> http://www.clubalcollarin.webcindari...lcollarin.html
> 
>  Como digo, me parece que raya lo delictivo.
> 
>  Luego nos extrañamos de que aparezcan siluros en Alcántara, Iznajar y hasta en la bañera de nuestra casa. Una gran parte de pescadores ribereños quieren pescar desde la ventana de su habitación toda las especies posibles, sin importarles un pimiento lo dañinas que sean para el ecosistema.
> 
>  Me parece de juzgado de guardia.


Pues sí, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Incluso, si te fijas, anuncian de que se podrá pescar lucioperca, cuando ese bicho por aquí ni lo hay (ni ganas que tenemos de que lo haya). Espero que haya sido una errata y no se le ocurra a nadie la brillante idea de introducirla, que visto lo visto, el día menos pensado nos la encontraremos por desgracia aquí en el Guadiana.

Y como haya lucio y black-bass, poca tenca me parece a mí que va a haber, por no decir ninguna.

Bien se podría aprovechar este nuevo embalse para hacer un embalse sólo con especies autóctonas y endémicas de la cuenca del Guadiana, sin embargo no, anuncian todo lo peor que puede haber: lucio, black-bass, alburno, cangrejo rojo, percasol, ¡¡luciperca!!. Vamos, ya sólo hacen falta los peces gato y los siluros  :Mad: 

Más vale que en vez de todo eso, repoblaran el embalse de:

* Tencas
* Comizos
* Jarabugos (Pez endémico exclusivo del río Guadiana)
* Cabecicortos (otro barbo endémico exclusivo del río Guadiana)
* Bogas, Pardillas, Gobios, Cachos, Calandinos, Frailes (todos ellos autóctonos y prácticamente desaparecidos de nuestros ríos  :Mad: )
* Y cangrejos autóctonos, que los pobres, si no fuera por las piscifactorías, estarían ya extinguidos del Guadiana  :Frown: 

Sin embargo, mucho me temo que lo primero que hará, quien sea, sea hacer una buena repoblación de lucios y basses, y por supuesto, una buena carga de alburnos para que tengan comida  :Mad: , mientras que nuestros peces autóctonos se desangran.

----------


## Comizo

Y el que el tema está bien claro:
http://doe.juntaex.es/pdfs/doe/2011/550O/11050062.pdf

Es un delito en toda su extensión.

 Esto es como si tras inaugurar una plaza de un pueblo o ciudad, se pone en una web que en esa plaza se podrán dar tirones, atracar a punta de navaja, robar carteras, y demás barbaridades.

Es alucinante.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que pena como está esto de los peces. :Confused: 
Un saludo.

----------


## Comizo

Además es que incluso ayer me ha llegado que incluso la trucha arco iris se ha declarado especie invasora, lo cual hace que seguro que esas especies también figuren en el catálogo y esté totalmente prohibida su introducción y mucho más aún su promoción.

Increíble.

----------


## Comizo

Esta es la lista de especies que da el BOE:
Alburnus alburnus (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Alburno. 
Ameiurus melas (Rafinesque, 1820). 
Pez gato negro. 
Channa argus (Cantor, 1842). 
Pez Cabeza de Serpiente del norte. 
Channa marulius (Hamilton, 1822). 
Pez Cabeza de Serpiente cobra. 
Channa micropeltes (Cuvier, 1831). 
Pez Cabeza de Serpiente gigante. 
Esox lucius1 (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Lucio. 
Fundulus heteroclitus (Linnaeus, 1766). 
Fúndulo. 
Gambusia holbrooki (Agassiz, 1895). 
Gambusia. 
Australoheros facetus (= Herychtys facetum) (Jenyns, 1842). 
Chanchito. 
Ictalurus punctatus(Rafinesque, 1818). 
Pez gato punteado. 
Lepomis gibbosus (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Percasol; pez sol. 
Micropterus salmoides1 (Lacépède, 1802). 
Perca americana. 
Perca fluviatilis (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Perca de río. 
Pseudorasbora parva (Temminck et Schlegel, 1846). 
Pseudorasbora. 
Pterois volitans (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Pez escorpión o Pez león. 
Rutilus rutilus (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Rutilo. 
Salvelinus fontinalis1 (Mitchell, 1815). 
Salvelino. 
Sander lucioperca (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Lucioperca. 
Silurus glanis (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Siluro. 

 Y en la lista anexa se amplía:

Abramis bjoerkna (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Brema blanca. 
Abramis brama (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Acipenser baerii (Brandt, 1869). 
Esturión siberiano. 
Acipenser naccarii (Bonaparte, 1836). 
Aphanius fasciatus (Valenciennes in Humboldt and Valenciennes, 1821). 
Fartet oriental. 
Barbonymus schwanenfeldii (Bleeker, 1853). 
Barbo hojalata. 
Carassius auratus1 (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Carpín dorado. 
Ctenopharyngodon idella (Valenciennes in Cuvier and Valenciennes, 1844). 
Carpa herbívora. 
Cyprinus carpio1 (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Galicia, Cantabria y Baleares. 
Carpa. 
Hucho hucho 1 (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Hucho. 
Misgurnus anguillicaudatus (Cantor, 1842). 
Dojo. 
Oncorhynchus mykiss1 (Walbaum, 1792). 
Trucha arco iris. 
Poecilia reticulata (Peters, 1859). 
Gupi. 
Rutilus rutilus (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Rutilo. 
Scardinius erythrophthalmus (Linnaeus, 1758). 
Gardí.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Algunos de ellos son peces de acuarofilia, esto lo entiendo mucho menos, se pueden vender pero están prohibido introducirlo, eso es lo que nos pasa que el dinero y los negocios lo estropean todo.
Sí hacen daño a la naturaleza no se pueden vender porque siempre habrá alguien que los eche a un curso de algún río.
Comiso muy buena información, otra cosa, cuando te vas hacer usuario que vas a ser el eterno aspirante. :Smile: 
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## Comizo

> Algunos de ellos son peces de acuarofilia, esto lo entiendo mucho menos, se pueden vender pero están prohibido introducirlo, eso es lo que nos pasa que el dinero y los negocios lo estropean todo.
> Sí hacen daño a la naturaleza no se pueden vender porque siempre habrá alguien que los eche a un curso de algún río.
> Comiso muy buena información, otra cosa, cuando te vas hacer usuario que vas a ser el eterno aspirante.
> Un saludo compañero.


 Efectivamente, muchos son peces de acuarifilia como dices. Y es cierto, el dinero lo estropea todo. Hay una tremenda falta de información al respecto, y una enorme falta de educación.
A ese respecto, yo obligaría, primero a no vender ciertas especies que son muy peligrosas por su posible expansión; y luego, igual que en el tabaco se pone "fumar mata", en los comercios del ramo obligar a explicar por diversos medios que hay que ser responsable con los animales. Cuidarlos y si por circunstancias no puedes tenerlo y no puedes regalarlo, abrir una vía obligatoria de sacrificio.

 Un aficionado a la acuariofilia generalmente es muy responsable, pero hay (como es normal) gente que prueba y se cansa o no sabe.  En muchos de esos casos va a la tienda en donde ha comprado los peces a regalárselos, y no se los admiten como es lógico porque pueden haber contraído enfermedades contagiosas. entonces es cuando los sueltan en cualquier río o charca. Muchos mueren, pero determinadas especies como el Pseudoboras Parva, etc... sobreviven y se adaptan, o la carpa de la hierba, que conozco a uno con una de 1 metro y dos de 80 cm..
 Eso es un error, ya que la tienda debería aceptar esos peces, ponerlos en un acuario aislado, o bien proceder a su sacrificio.
Puede parecer cruel, pero es la menos mala de las soluciones.

como ejemplo, la películoa de Nemo, además de causar una mortalidad alta durante el proceso de captura, supuso una pérdida grande de ejemplares de Pez Payaso (creo que es ese) debido a que los papás se lo compraban a niños y que, lógicamente, no sabían cuidar.

Tienes razón, a ver  si dedico un rato y me registro, es vaguería más que nada. Y también que me repelen los sistemas de nº de votos y reputaciones.  A mí no me hace falta ver cuadritos verdes para darme cuenta en un par de lecturas de que (por ejemplo) F. Lázaro y Sergi entre otros, que hay muchos más son unos fenómenos, tú por ejemplo te catalogo igual con muchísimos menos mensajes; y leyendo lo más anterior, Salut es un fuera de serie.

Si yo tuviera un foro eliminaría el nº de mensajes y las calificaciones de reputación, no me gustan nada. Pero bueno, eso es otra cosa.

Saludos

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias comizo, esto de la reputación no tengo ni idea, como dije un día soy el despistado de la clase, no se ni como se puntúa, ni naaaa, la verdad que estoy encantado en el foro con todos ustedes contando por supuesto contigo y los demás aspirantes.
Soy de la misma opinión que tú cuando entra el dinero en juego se lo carga todo y lo de los peces también.
Yo tengo acuario, se de lo que estoy hablando por ese motivo llegue a la conclusión del anterior post.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## Comizo

> Gracias comizo, esto de la reputación no tengo ni idea, como dije un día soy el despistado de la clase, no se ni como se puntúa, ni naaaa, la verdad que estoy encantado en el foro con todos ustedes contando por supuesto contigo y los demás aspirantes.
> Soy de la misma opinión que tú cuando entra el dinero en juego se lo carga todo y lo de los peces también.
> Yo tengo acuario, se de lo que estoy hablando por ese motivo llegue a la conclusión del anterior post.
> Un saludo compañero.


 Me dijo un amigo no hace mucho, que la mejor solución si no tienes donde colocar el pez, no lo puedes mantener o enferma, es la congelación. Todo ello después de haber intentado todo como es lógico.

 Yo al principio me sobresalté, y hasta le regañé. pero tengo que reconocer que es mejor congelarlo antes de soltarlo.

Un saludo a tí también, y felices fiestas.

----------


## acros

ahí van unas fotos de la presa del día 14 de Octubre.
https://picasaweb.google.com/1127339...CPiX977244WtHQ

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por esas fotos Acros, ya mismito la tenemos llena de Agua y por lo que veo no faltarán reportajes!!
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Magníficas fotografías acros.

Se ve que las obras avanzan a buen ritmo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## acros

parece que Picasa cuando sube fotos baja bastante la calidad de la imagen, así que lo he subido a flickr a ver si se ven mejor:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/6539520...34734162/show/

----------


## Luján

> parece que Picasa cuando sube fotos baja bastante la calidad de la imagen, así que lo he subido a flickr a ver si se ven mejor:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/6539520...34734162/show/


En Picasa se pueden subir las imágenes con toda su resolución, pero ocupan espacio en la cuenta. Si se suben en "optimizado para web", se reducen a 2048px en la dimensión más larga: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...3021#post93021

Eso sí, esto es así si se tiene Google+ activado y si se suben a través del programa de escritorio Picasa. Ya no recuerdo si es igual sin Google+.

Por cierto, fantásticas imágenes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por las imágenes acros  :Smile: 

Yo ya estoy deseando de que terminen las obras para poder darme un paseo por ambas presas (Alcollarín y Búrdalo) cámara en mano  :Big Grin:

----------

